# Dspam install problem

## k00ma

I installed dspam using gentoo-wiki.com tutorial, but when I receive mail I get following error:

```

Sep 20 15:38:48 [postfix/lmtp] 54F50171AD: to=<user@domain.com>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (connect to /var/run/dspam/dspam.sock[/var/run/dspam/dspam.sock]: No such file or directory)

```

And If I type rc-update show there's no dspam in the list and /etc/init.d/dspam is missing, is this normal?

----------

## magic919

USE="daemon" currently needed  :Sad: 

----------

## k00ma

Now there's error in the logfile:

```

Sep 20 19:40:24 [dspam] Daemon process starting

Sep 20 19:40:24 [dspam] unable to locate mysql configuration

```

I have skipped this part:

```
Code:

cd ~dspam

vi .procmailrc

 LOGFILE=$HOME/procmail.log

 VERBOSE=yes

 LOGABSTRACT=all

 MAILDIR=$HOME/.maildir

 DEFAULT=$HOME/.maildir/

 :0

 | /usr/bin/dspam --user dspam --class=spam --source=error

 /dev/null
```

Is is ok? Or do I have replace that with something else? I don't have procmail installed

----------

## magic919

Sure you can skip that bit.

There have been a few changes with DSPAM ebuild.  Could you post a quick

emerge -pv dspam

before we proceed.

----------

## k00ma

emerge -pv dspam:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/dspam-3.6.6 [3.6.4] -berkdb -clamav -cyrus -daemon -debug -large-domain -ldap -logrotate +mysql -oci8 -postgres -procmail -sqlite -sqlite3 -user-homedirs -virtual-users 0 kB

```

I got mysql also working and now when I get email there are headers like this:

```

X-DSPAM-Result: Innocent

X-DSPAM-Confidence: 1.0000

...
```

Is this now working ok?

----------

## magic919

I have signatures in the header on mine too but that looks like you have it working now.

One of mine (from a regular sender).

```

X-DSPAM-Result: Whitelisted

X-DSPAM-Processed: Wed Sep 20 18:52:08 2006

X-DSPAM-Confidence: 0.9992

X-DSPAM-Probability: 0.0000

X-DSPAM-Signature: 45117fc828163762312711

```

----------

## k00ma

Does it take some time that this system starts to find out which mails are spam? If I get spam which isn't recognised I send it to spam@domain.com?

----------

## k00ma

There's no data in the webUI, If I log in using user filter and check analysis or history both are empty (No historical data available) and If I try to save my preferences then it says: Unable to write preferences: No such file or directory

----------

## magic919

Most of the problems after install phase are permissions and/or ownership problems.  Have a look below ~dspam.  Make sure that

/var/spool/dspam/data/local/filter and below are owned by filter.  That should sort the webgui.

You can just retrain with the webgui once you have it working.  It's simple for moderate volume.

Search on here for DSPAM as we spent quite a while getting another install going and the chap documented well in the thread.

----------

## scooby2

Any chance we will see an ebuild for 3.6.8 anytime soon? 3.6.6 and 3.6.4 are pretty old.

----------

## magic919

You can rename the current ebuild, build a digest.

----------

